# Rahmenbruch / Service bei Rocky - einfach super!



## SMOKEDART (27. September 2010)

*...einfach mal ein dickes Lob und Danke an Rocky Mountain!*

Mußte kürzlich nach ner Harztour nen Riss am Ausfallende meines 2006er Vertex 70 feststellen. Der Schock war erstmal groß, man denkt ja eigentlich, das sollte bei einem Vertex nicht passsieren...

Die Abwicklung als Garantiefall über Bikeaction via Stadler als Vororthändler lief dann aber absolut vorbildlich!
Auch ohne Einschicken des Rahmens wurde sofort Austauschbereitschaft signalisiert; keine Beanstandung oder Prüfungsvorbehalt: die Händlerauskunft samt Foto samt Rechnung (binnen 5 Jahren) hat ausgereicht.

Innerhalb von 2 Wochen war ein neuer 2007er Vertex 70 Rahmen per Luftfracht aus Canada da und nach einer weiteren Woche erfolgte die Auslieferung vor Ort. Auch wurde mein Wunsch nach einem klassischen Ahorndesign erfüllt. Und die Verarbeitung ist noch besser als beim alten Rahmen, der Lack ist ein Traum...

Da weiss man, warum Rocky trotz des höheren Preises eine gute Wahl ist...


----------



## numinisflo (28. September 2010)

Freut mich natürlich für dich!
Wenn das immer so läuft ist das genau so wie es sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (29. September 2010)

Klingt gut!

Dann muss ich ab jetzt ja auch weniger Angst vor Rahmenbruch haben (nicht, dass diese Sorge groß gewesen wäre...).


----------



## teatimetom (29. September 2010)

jetzt hats auch rocky mountain gelernt, seit dems eine Stadler marke ist 

damals nen rocky mountain switch haben sie nach weniger als zwei jahren alter nicht getauscht , Begründung:
"AUF FR und DH MOdelle gibts ein Jahr garantie"


----------



## harke (2. Oktober 2010)

oh yeah


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Service so ist wie früher, dann ist alles gleich geblieben und genauso gut. Mein 99er Thin Air hatte im selben Jahr eine gebrochene Kettenstrebe, war das erste Jahr in dem es Scheibenbremsen mit IS gab und mit der damaligen Louise die erste gute Serienscheibe. Leider hatten die Rocky Rahmen zwar die Aufnahme dafür aber waren den Belastungen nicht gewachsen. Für den gerissenen Rahmen (war bis auf die Farbe baugleich mit dem Vertex T.O) habe ich dann auf Garantie einen neuen Element T.O. bekommen, ohne was draufzahlen zu müssen. An dem ist mir mindestens 10mal die Kettenstrebe gebrochen, gab immer sofort nach 2 Tagen einen neuen Hinterbau, einmal wurde der in den Urlaub nachgeschickt, einmal an eine Adresse in Deutschland, bei der ich gerade zu Besuch war. Alles innerhalb kürzester Zeit, ohne Rechnung und zum Teil nichtmal einschicken der kaputten Strebe... Wenn sichs nicht geändert hat ists doch super!


----------



## swuzzi (27. Oktober 2010)

Andere Leutchen haben 2007 sechs Monate auf einen neuen Switch-Hauptrahmen gewartet.Und dann noch die falsche Farbe geliefert
Ist Glücksache....
swuzzi


----------



## el Lingo (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe am vorletzten Wochenende einen armen Kerl mit zum Bahnhof genommen. Im Kofferraum die zwei Hälften seines 1998er Altitude Canuck. Schon echt schade um das schöne Bike, Mitte Oberrohr durch und unten am Steuerrohr ist das Unterrohr ab.


----------



## mudmatze (16. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte bisher immer, einen vernünftigen Stahlrahmen kriegt man so schnell nicht kaputt und wenn doch, dann bricht er nicht auf einmal in zwei Teile.
Die Schwachstelle war die Schweißnaht zwischen Unter- und Steuerrohr.
Ich habe beim Importeur angerufen, aber ohne Rechnung bräuchte ich den Rahmen gar nicht erst einschicken und er könnte mit einen neuen Stahlrahmen verkaufen...

@el Lingo: Vielen Dank noch mal fürs Mitnehmen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2011)

Teures Klapprad, schöner Mist!


----------



## isartrails (17. Februar 2011)

mudmatze schrieb:


>


Foto der Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (21. Februar 2011)

würde es was helfen wenn ich ein :
ich habs ja gleich gesagt 
ergänzen würde ?


----------



## svenji94 (21. Februar 2011)

SMOKEDART schrieb:


> Mußte kürzlich nach ner Harztour nen Riss am Ausfallende meines 2006er Vertex 70 feststellen. Der Schock war erstmal groß, man denkt ja eigentlich, das sollte bei einem Vertex nicht passsieren...


 
Ach Du dickes Ei! Das ist ja nochmal gutgegangen! Stell dir vor, der Rahmen wäre beim Downhill gerissen! Dann mal gute Nacht, Herr Gesangsverein!

Dass sowas bei so einem teuren Rahmen passiert ist echt komisch! Darf man hier von einem bedauerlichen Einzelfall ausgehen?! Oder kann sowas bei Rockys schonmal passieren?!


----------

